# vacuum line from the canister to the gas tank



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Is the line from the canister up front that runs to the fuel tank pulling vacuum all the time? Obviously it runs through the canister to get filtered before the vacumm hits the plenum correct? If the canister is a source of a vacuum leak is there anyway to BYPASS it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Is the line from the canister up front that runs to the fuel tank pulling vacuum all the time? Obviously it runs through the canister to get filtered before the vacumm hits the plenum correct? If the canister is a source of a vacuum leak is there anyway to BYPASS it?


 I think that line is on a thermo reactive switch. It only should be working when the car is warm. I think. Technology from the early-mid 80s still boggles me a bit......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

is it just a vent line? can I just leave it open? or is it like the aquamist thing with the stock washer fluid container where the fuel has to be pressurized or whatnot-- hence whenever you fill your tank pressure is released from the tank itself? Good thing our cars hold 19 gallons- this next storm is going to be a bitch and all of florida is out of gas


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> is it just a vent line? can I just leave it open? or is it like the aquamist thing with the stock washer fluid container where the fuel has to be pressurized or whatnot-- hence whenever you fill your tank pressure is released from the tank itself? Good thing our cars hold 19 gallons- this next storm is going to be a bitch and all of florida is out of gas


 I think it's a vent line. The canister absorbs fuel vapors from the gas tank and I beleive a vacuum line pulls those vapors in to be burned in the engine. I don't advise leaving it open or unplugged or anything of the kind , gas vapor can build up under the hood and ignite next time you start the car.......
Don't mess with it for now.

And you're the one with a factory manual , it should tell you where all those lines go and what they do........


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

If your talking about the carbon canister then you dont need it. I took mine off and my car works just fine.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

there are a couple of vacume lines that you don't even needi've got 4 vacuum lines left.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know I have it but it still doesnt say how the thing works exactly
I was thinking I might be able to get away with hooking a line to the plenum directly, but something in Toddland is telling me that is a very stupid idea.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

so what did you do with the line that runs from the fuel tank dude? 

Im trying to eliminate as many vacuum lines as possible- the egr is gone, I have a dedicated line going to the tranny and one going to the aav and canister from what I know- plus the one going to the fuel pressure regulator


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]If your talking about the carbon canister then you dont need it. I took mine off and my car works just fine.[/QUOTE] How and where is the gas tank being vented to........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats what Im wondering- if he pulled the whole assembly then what did he do? I unplugged it to see what would happen and Im just going to leave it dead to see if that cures my problem. Im also thinking its my plugs that could be bogging- Im running the colder 7e-11's and the gap is 45 with an msd 6al plus im running 10-12 psi. sometimes it feels like I bogged them- so right as I type Im getting ready to go to the shop and change them out to the 6es-ll's and Im gapping them to 39. We will see....


----------

